# Van Wert,Oh. Raceway



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

*Van Wert,Oh. Raceway Think about on road on saturdays*

Some ppl at the track are thinking about running an on road program on saturday. I was wounder who would all be interested in doing this. We are going to run

12th scale 17.5 blinky
12th scale 13.5 or open 
1/10 touring car 17.5 (gt2) any late model super car body Nissan, Porsche, Yoyota, Mazda.late model Mustang, Camaro, Corvette etc.
1/10 VTA we run now with 21.5 brushless we run all the other vta rules 
1/10 touring car 13.5 or open 
Mini cooper

**we will also run any class that has 3 cars **


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Would like to run vta class but friends and i run25.5s do you run boost on your 21.5s to?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

No boost on the 21.5


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Where is this track? Any details....carpet...size...etc...:thumbsup:


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

144 e main st van wert oh. im not sure on track size i will find out and let u know


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Any Mini Cooper? And I was looking at getting a 1/18 and seeing if anyone up there had interest in it. Anyone care to run 1/18 on the road course?


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

I think 1/14 mini 8ight would be fun


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah the mini 8ight looks cool but they are offroad. I was thinking about the BRP cars and the Robitronic scalpels. The speed merchant minimerchant 1/18. And I am talking to a online store owner about a new Brown Engineering car.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

Deadsquirrel u should try 12th scale its a blast. i also seen a video on line of the mini 8ight they were running touring car wheels on the buggys and it looked awesome


----------



## deadsquirrle (Jan 30, 2011)

guppy said:


> Deadsquirrel u should try 12th scale its a blast. i also seen a video on line of the mini 8ight they were running touring car wheels on the buggys and it looked awesome


Guppy, if you didn't already know I'm the younger kid who runs mini cooper and VTA. I don't think I'm skilled enough for 1/12 yet.


----------



## guppy (Mar 19, 2007)

so are there any ppl the would be interested in running a saturday on road race


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

deadsquirrle said:


> Guppy, if you didn't already know I'm the younger kid who runs mini cooper and VTA. I don't think I'm skilled enough for 1/12 yet.


Thought you should know,,, 1/18 pan cars are far more difficult to drive than 1/12. They are a lot of fun though. The speed merchant is expensive, but very nice. Scalpel is problematic in stock form but there are aftermarket chassis options that make life easier with them. I have one in development as well. BRP is crude but effective in stock classes. You also get a lot more bang for your buck in 1/18 due to the MUCH lower cost on batt's, motors, esc's.... We usually run a $5 Gens ace LiPo!


----------

